
Show HN: Mosho.ws – Whitelabel Emoji URL Shortener - aato
https://mosho.ws
======
aato
Hey All! I spent the last couple of months building Mosho.ws. Essentially
Mosho == Bitly + Emojis + SAAS. Specifically it's a service that can shorten a
URL into a link composed of emoji.

It keeps track of detailed analytics (clicks, sources, mediums, cities,
countries, browsers, platforms, and devices) and supports 888 modern-day
emojis (unintentional; also I'm now reluctant about adding more emojis as I
want to hold on to that number haha).

You can use the service as is, or brand it under your own custom domain. As a
dev this is my first time delving into sales, design, and marketing; I'd love
to get everyone's first impressions as I'm always looking for feedback!

